# Norway / Sweeden / Finland WINTER tour ... ?



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone motorhomed 'way north' for a WINTER trip in these
countries? I know it will be cold, dark, snowy/icy etc and I'll need
to make sure my heating works well!! take snowchains etc!! Some initial
checking I've done shows that some campsites do open --- has anyone
done it / do people do it?
I'm keen on the adventure and not phased by the driving or cold -- but
don't want to be the only motorhomer "up there" over the winter!
Experiences gratefully received...


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi coolcolly,

well, I have not done it yet. But I am frequently on business trips "up there" and know that also quite some of the local motorhomers do it in winter. And I am sure I will do it once in winter. 

Things to observe: 

- Winter tyres are compulsory! 
- Have your engine and everything thoroughly checked. Especially the frost protection levels in the radiator. You might have temperatures below -30° Centigrade!
- There are sites open, but not many. Mainly in the winter sport areas. Advance booking may be useful.
- Wild camping should be out of the question. You do not want to wake up to see your engine not starting while it has -34 degs outside and you are out of range with your mobile phone.
- Make sure that you can use Nordic gas bottles. Take adapters with you.
- Have good silver screens. Best is to combine interior and exterior screens. 
- Have good sunglasses! Daylight times may be short, but it gets extremely bright on snow.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Gerhard

Really appreciated advice -- I'm thinking of this for next winter's adventure, and will be doing lots of research first! And given the extremes/potential remoteness, I would be doing a fairly organised tour with bookings in advance....

I'm quite excited by the idea - I will be swapping my motorhome this year (currently have an American RV) for a newish "Euro" one with this trip in mind. I don't fancy driving a 7.5ton 35ft beast through snow and ice!

I seem to remember reading that in these countries <3.5 ton you use studded tyres, over you take snowchains -- is that right? I will probably be over 3.5 ton, and snow chains might be better anyway to avoid carrying (??) or changing the tyres for the trip there+back.

Once again thanks for the info. Sounds like a good idea to pick places with winter sports as there should be stuff going on and likely more places open. I've seen a few Scandanavians down here in Spain escaping the winter, I'll have to "pick their brains" and get some tips.... although maybe they'll think I am mad... going the "wrong way" !??


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi coolcolly,

the problem with studded tyres is that they are illegal in the countries you have to pass through when going to Scandinavia (Germany, Denmark, Netherlands). Now I don't know about their availability in UK but in Germany it is quite common to change to (non-studded) "winter tyres" in the cold season. They have a softer rubber (keeps better grip at low temperatures) and a profile optimized for wintery conditions. E.g. I have on my van "XC Camping" in summer and "Agilis Snow-Ice" in winter (both from Michelin). The latter have served me well in the Alps in winter.

Snow chains, of course, are anyway a must-have. No matter the kind of tyre.

And regarding the locals: As said, quite some are very enthusiastic about winter camping in their own country. Maybe, of course, not exactly those you meet in Spain... :wink: 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

3-4 years ago I seem to remember seeing signs that only studded tyres were allowed way up north in winter, which would rule out snow chains. Don't forget to change the spare as well!!!.
Also, in a car park north of stockholm, we were offered the use of overnight electricity if we wanted (we paid for the overnighting) and when I queried the luxury in a normal car park I was told that the supply is there because the locals plug into a radiator heater to ensure that the engine did not freeze up!!!!!( presumably they also had an on board battery charger as well). I then started to notice that a lot of cars had a blue Europlug dangling from the rad grille.

You used to be able to buy an inline heater element to fit in your bottom rad hose in this country to give the heater a head start in the mornings.

nobby


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

nobby said:


> 3-4 years ago I seem to remember seeing signs that only studded tyres were allowed way up north in winter, which would rule out snow chains. Don't forget to change the spare as well!!!.


It's definitely *winter* and not *studded* tyres that are mandatory. But studded tyres are *legal* in winter compared to the rest of Europe.



nobby said:


> Also, in a car park north of stockholm, we were offered the use of overnight electricity if we wanted (we paid for the overnighting) and when I queried the luxury in a normal car park I was told that the supply is there because the locals plug into a radiator heater to ensure that the engine did not freeze up!!!!!( presumably they also had an on board battery charger as well). I then started to notice that a lot of cars had a blue Europlug dangling from the rad grille.


Yep, you see these hookups on many public car parks. However I am not sure about the power they can deliver. So I would not hook up my van there without asking in advance.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There are quite a few sites open all year, go to http://www.camping.no/index_eng.html and do a search putting in Jan 01 to Dec 31 and you should come up with 189 of them. What would put me off going in winter would be the darkness more so than temperature. If there was daylight I would think it is fantastic. They do illuminate the ski runs tho and some of the better sites must be quite cosy from what I saw touring there in 2004. I would check they are open to tourers though because nearly all sites have statics (mostly cabins) well equipped to deal with the cold.

peedee


----------



## 89601 (May 31, 2005)

*Winter tyres*

"Boff" i quite right about winter tyres. The studded are allowed in winter but not mandatory. You MUST have winter tyres in winter condition during winter but you can have friction type of winter tyres that also are allowed in rest of Europe. Regarding snow chains I´m not sure that you really need them unless you are going to very remote areas.
Regarding electric hookups on carparks they are only meant to warm the engine shortly before departure. Usually you can program them to start one or two hours before your intended departure. As these engine heaters and sometimes coupe heaters are fairly small so don´t expect to keep a big MH warm all night. The fuse will probably blow! But no harm asking if you park near them. Most swedish people speak a little english, the younger generation much better.

When i Sweden, don´t miss the Icehotel in Jukkasjärvi just outside of Kiruna!


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi coolcolly - have you had too much of that spanish sun :?: or too much vino :?: 

what about the dog? you know what that weather does to brass monkeys.
i can see the attraction for a summer visit there but not winter. get some treatment when you come to uk soon.


----------



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies so far..... especially pleased with any tips on places "not to miss"
Route wise I'm planning to go "up" through Norway - Tromso, visit North Cape and then ????
I've heard it only gets really dark Dec-Jan, and that it isnt soooo cold due to the jetstream???? this is the kind of info I want to have a good idea on (as well as tyres etc) beforehand so that the trip is as nasty-surprise-free as possible!! - esp after a long time in Spain!
I've noticed that a lot of sites do seem to offer cabins too and that could be good if it does get too cold or I fancy a long hot bath!!!! I dont have to stay in the MH every night --- esp if it does hit -18 !!!!!
Another web site I've found for Norway is http://engelsk.nafcamp.com/ which seems to have good search options for open all year etc.... (go search->advance search)
Glad to hear that English is often spoken too.... you know what the Brits abroad are like for languages (you've seen Beckham on the news  )
THanks again -- more tips/advice most gratefully received


----------



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

Hi smifee

To much (warm weather) "chilling" in Spain - time to think of another adventure :lol: .... this will coincide with switching to a more touring-oriented motorhome too than my American appartment-on-wheels!
Have enjoyed a Canadian winter before --- wonder how it compares?

Doggie will be coming  - she loves the snow (recently proven at Sierra Nevada!!) - on a serious note I understand that Norway etc work with PET PASSPORT....


----------



## 89601 (May 31, 2005)

I hope you are awere that your dog has to be vaccinated against rabies before entering Sweden (and Norway, I guess)


----------



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

Yes (thank you) - also essential to get into (or back into) the UK - first time vaccination + 6 month wait, then must prove all boosters up-to-date (as I understand) otherwise dog must be quarantined for 6 months....
I know all this because I'm going to make a trip back to Uk soon, as similar (strict) rules apply there- my dog is in fact Spainsh!
A contrast to the other "Euro borders" you just drive staight through without stopping!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

coolcolly said:


> Thanks for the replies so far..... especially pleased with any tips on places "not to miss"
> Route wise I'm planning to go "up" through Norway - Tromso, visit North Cape and then ????


That is a tough one compounded by the fact winter snows will stop you travelling some wonderful routes. Have a look at my write up on my travels in Norway this year at www.wheelgotravelling.info. Think routes like the RV63 and RV55 and certainly the RV258 could well be closed or at least difficult. The Lofoten Islands could be a good bet as the climate is 
quite mild there. I certainly would not miss them. Nord Kap I would personally give a miss unless you have oodles of time and money.

Re the warnings about taking pets into Scandinavia, some one from the Uk was denied entry in 2003 I think even though they had travelled from Dover and had passed through France/Belgium and Denmark ok. Cannot remember why but they thought they had all the right documents but were turned back so check carefully what is required. Mind you I crossed into Sweden and Norway without seeing any sign of customs and they were supposed to be having a purge on importing duty free alcohol!

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

coolcolly said:


> Thanks for the replies so far..... especially pleased with any tips on places "not to miss"
> Route wise I'm planning to go "up" through Norway - Tromso, visit North Cape and then ????


You might care to browse this site http://exviking.net/index.htm its had me drooling and longing to go back. Many fantastic pics and will give you an idea of what you can see, some interesting information in the picture discriptions too.

Didn't see too many winter pics tho!

peedee


----------



## james (May 15, 2005)

Hi Coolcolly, 
We did Norway in our 20 year old Bedford Coachbuilt a couple of years ago in late summer, absolutely stunning!! It is a wild camping heaven with frequent service points for waste disposal and water. I personally do not see the point of going to a campsite when you can park in quiet coves at the end of a fjord or by the banks of a mountain river all in splendid isolation. 
I would be very nervous in winter, the roads are slightly narrower than here and often very steep. They do have poles marking the edge of the road on the higher passes, so in deep snow you know where the edges are. Shops seem to be few and far between and the roads just about empty. We took the ferry from Newcastle to Bergen which took about 24 hours. Despite my nerves, I would love to do what you are planning but I don't think that she who must be obeyed would appreciate the almost constant darkenss. 
Good Luck, 
James


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi coolcolly

still brass monkey in spain :?: 

i may be getting the wrong end of the stick here but have just read your post about getting the dog jabbed in uk.

my understanding is that without a european pet passport you will not be allowed to bring the dog into uk unless it goes into 6 months quarantine.

i think you have to get the pet passport over there or it's 
quarantine time.

any other dog owners who can confirm or rebut the above :?:


----------



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

I'm sure that's right - thought my post on this thread was explaining that to get into or out of UK you need the rabies jab/PET passport (and pre trip inspection too....) -- as my dog is Spanish she's been "made ready" (jabbed) HERE to avoid quarantine.... from the rabies jab six months must pass (not quarantine, just can't enter "checkpointed" countries like UK) then I understand that movement is 'free' (including I beleive Scandanavia??) so long as jabs/records are kept up to date.


----------



## tandem (May 1, 2005)

Hi Coolcolly,

We are planning a tour of Norway this Spring, I dont know how you can call -30 not too cold.
On the subject of pets I have had a book on Norway for Christmas and it states pets must go into quarantine for 4months before being allowed in, but maybe this could be out of date.

Hi James,

If you could give us any information on wild camping etc in Norway it would be much appreciated.


----------

